# Wanting to try Smoking Cheese



## martyj (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm thinking of trying to do cheese for the first time. I have the cold smoker attachment for my Masterbuilt electric. From what I've read, an ideal temp is somewhere around 70. If I were to smoke around 65, how long would I smoke for?

Thanks for the help


----------



## tropics (Jun 2, 2016)

You may want to update your profile with Location.It would help us help you


----------



## bena (Jun 2, 2016)

I am still reading how to for cheese...

I would recommend reading more since the individual taste for smoke on cheese may vary.

 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 7, 2016)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/243838/epic-fail-redemption


MartyJ said:


> I'm thinking of trying to do cheese for the first time. I have the cold smoker attachment for my Masterbuilt electric. From what I've read, an ideal temp is somewhere around 70. If I were to smoke around 65, how long would I smoke for?
> 
> Thanks for the help



Welcome Marty! I just started smoking cheese with Mr Ts help this year, but have come a long way! I just had a big get together and my stock is low!!!

The following link is a post I did cold smoking with my MES. The first couple pics are from my first attempt when I tried using the MES timer. . . Bad idea. The timer kicks the heating element on.

If this is your first batch I recommend quartering a brick of cheese and doing a few at 2 hrs, then 3 hrs, then 4 hrs. Label each package to determine what you like best then use that as the standard. I like 4 hrs or more, my wife likes about 2 hrs. The last batches I did before we hit over 100 degrees as the average I varied 3 hrs to 5 hrs to make her and I happy! Also label what woods you used to remember for future smokes. I like apple wood.

I recommend doing the mods in the link below. Many posts talk about letting cheese rest 2 weeks after smoking, with these mods I was able to eat immediately. Also read through Mr Ts links, he is whose coached me to come out with a great product.

Let me know if you have any other questions!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/243838/epic-fail-redemption


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 8, 2016)

I think about 4 hours is about what most of the guys do, including me.

Al


----------



## donr (Jun 9, 2016)

Time also depends on what type of cheese you are smoking.  My palate thinks that harder cheeses should be in the smoke longer than soft ones.  I am a ridiculously sharp white cheddar kind of guy.  I will admit that I fill my AMNPS with dust and let it burn itself out.  In the 10-12 hour range on the white cheddar.  

But, Start on the low side and as someone else wrote, do a 2-4-6 hour deal all at once, this cuts down on experimentation time.

Also,  keep track of mellowing time.  Try a few pieces of your experiment after different mellowing times, 2 weeks, 4 weeks, 6 weeks, etc.  

One last word of warning.  Do not let your wife crack open the colby jack 2 days after you smoke it.  

Label well and keep very good notes.


----------

